# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  potliwosc, zmiany skórne- czy to wina hormonów? ?

## o.n.a

Witam i proszę o poradę. Jakiś czas po porodzie zaczęły nasilac sie rozne zmiany. dokucza mi od dłuższego czasu nadmierna potliwosc, bolące zmiany skórne na twarzy, dekolcie, skóra na całym ciele jest szorstka i sucha. Mam nagłe napady gorąca, szybsze bicie serca, nerwowość, bezsenność nocna, slabe wlosy. Lekarz rodzinny skierował mnie na badanie krwi, usg tarczycy i jest wszystko w normie, a dermatolog określił się jasno ze w wieku 33 lat mogę szukać pomocy u ginekologa. Proszę o podpowiedź czy to może być wina zaburzeń hormonalnych i jakie powinnam wykonać badania by to potwierdzić?????? Dodam jeszcze ze zauważyłam na twarzy 3 miejsca gdzie wyrastają czarne grubsze pojedyncze włoski, moze to mieć coś wspólnego z hormonami???? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Ciąża powoduje zmianę poziomu hormonów żeńskich takich jak progesteron czy  prolaktyny, wyłączenie częściowe układu odpornościowego co wiąże się z nie odrzucaniem obcego ciała w Pani organizmie. Wszystko to powoduje , że wiele procesów po zakończeniu ciąży ożywia się ponownie. W tym znaczeniu hormony są za to odpowiedzialne. Ale tak naprawdę organizm i wydzielanie hormonów nie fiksuje sobie ot tak tla zabawy. Odpowiedzialne są za to czynniki zewnętrzne takie jak bakterie, wirusy, grzybice i pasożyty duże.  To jest prawdziwy powód zmian w organizmie
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## o.n.a

Co mam zatem zrobić? Jakie badanie wskaże przyczynę moich dolegliwości? Gdzie mam szukać pomocy??

----------


## o.n.a

Chciałabym się jeszcze dowiedzieć, czy mając bardzo regularne miesiączki mogą mimo to wystąpić zaburzenia hormonalne?? Lecz nie ukrywam ze miesiączki mialarm bardziej obfite. Widzę tu dużą różnicę.

----------


## o.n.a

??? z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź! !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najprawdopodobniej to cos z hormonami. Oczywiscie wizyta u gina niezbedna. Na nadpotliwosc mozesz sie ratowac np. dezodorantami do stop jak te Anida  scananida.com.pl/ - u mnie skutkuja bo wlasnie z tym mam najwiekszy problem

----------


## czamka

ths, testosteron - to na bank, niech cie lekarz rodzinny skieruje

----------


## O. n.a

No wiec byłam na oddziale endokrynologi ginekologiczne, badania nie wykazały zmian. Trafiłam z wynikami do dermatologa z informacja ze tu nic się nie dzieje. Lekarka powiedziała, że z potliwosci powinnam zgłosić się do endokrynologa a zmiany skórne..taka moja natura i ze mam czekać aż to ustąpi.  No przecież niech ktoś mi w końcu powie skąd się to bierze wszystko..coś musi mi siać te dolegliwości, szału dostaje jak to widzę. Źle się z tym czuje i wstydzę się swojej skóry.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam ponownie
Problemem Pani nie są dokładnie hormony ale narządy które je wydzielają albo i nie.
Być może są to chore narządy a może zanieczyszczenie organizmu i chęć pozbycia się wraz z potem toksyn, przez największy organ oczyszczający jakim jest skóra. Napisanie - pocę się to mało. Trochę szerszy wywiad jest chyba potrzebny.
Przykładowo może mieć Aspergilomie i wtedy potrzebna jest wiedza na temat pani warunków pracy czy mieszkania.
Wyniki testów jakie Pani przeprowadziła też potrafią być mylące , bo one nie określają na 100% tego czy tamtego.
Być może ma Pani problemy z nerkami, trzustką albo z centralnym układem nerwowym, ....  Może to brak jakiś mikroelementów lub np wit A ?
W przypadku jeżeli lekarze nie mogą ustali u Pani przyczyny potliwości , taki stan można diagnozować testami medycyny alternatywnej. 
Zdaję sobie sprawę z upierdliwości takiej przypadłości i mówiąc szczerze do mnie również nie trafia diagnoza , że taka już  Pani uroda. W końcu było przez większą część Pani życia wszystko dobrze a teraz jest stosunkowo nagle źle. Nie zaprzęgałbym tu jakiejś genetyki.
W razie pytań kontakt prywatny przez nick
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

